# Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011



## kasimir (23. Mai 2011)

Moin 
Die Zeit ist wieder gekommen der Sommer steht vor der Tür  #6
Also wie gehabt Freu mich auf eure antworten und bin gespannt wer die erste Zicke überlistet
Greeez:vik:


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*



kasimir schrieb:


> Moin
> Die Zeit ist wieder gekommen der Sommer steht vor der Tür #6
> Also wie gehabt Freu mich auf eure antworten und bin gespannt wer die erste Zicke überlistet
> Greeez:vik:


 ich fange selbst keine,aber in prerow an der seebrücke habe ich am montag welche gesehen.petri


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Sind denn endlich die algen fresser da ich hab noch ne woche urlaub :glg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*



kasimir schrieb:


> Moin
> Die Zeit ist wieder gekommen der Sommer steht vor der Tür #6
> Also wie gehabt Freu mich auf eure antworten und bin gespannt wer die erste Zicke überlistet
> Greeez:vik:


 ich kenn da einen der wird bestimmt die erste hier posten  ne bamse 34


----------



## bamse34 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Schön wärs!!
War heute los! Konnte auch die eine oder andere sichten.
Ans Band habe ich aber keine bekommen.
Morgen nochmal versuchen, der Wind ist aber nicht gerade optimal.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Moin,


ich war gestern nach Feierabend los. Dank Bamses Tipps hatte ich bald auch einige Sichtungen.

Hab dann mal eine für ein Foto kurz rausgenommen. 









Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## holgerson (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Fettes Petri!:vik:
Darf ich fragen welche Fliege?


----------



## bamse34 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Na dann mal ein fettes Petri Achim!! Gebe mich nach der zweiten Nullnummer heute geschlagen!
Aber nächstes Jahr fange ich die erste!
Ich habe heute etliche gesehen und einen echten Bomber verloren!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Moin,




holgerson schrieb:


> Fettes Petri!:vik:
> Darf ich fragen welche Fliege?









Multenfussel.


Danke für die Petries!

Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

hallo achim 
auch von mir ein fettes petri heil #6
lg andre


----------



## scripophix (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Sind denn endlich die algen fresser da ich hab noch ne woche urlaub :glg andre





Nun denn, Andre, nachdem ich die ganze Küste für dich abgesucht habe ... - siehst du sie?










Admins: Bild gehört mir, Quelle auch.


----------



## Stellheadidini (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

hi @ all

Petri an die schönen Zicken,!!!

die sind mir auch noch in Erinnerung geblieben, hab aber noch nie einen Biss gehabt von ihnen, hab bestimmt einen Monat 3 mal die Woche den ganzen tag am Strand gesessen wo Massen haft schwärme vor meiner Nase rumschwammen, ich hab alles versucht am anfang mit grünen Fliegen verschiedene farben gebunden, dann mit Brot schwimmend und sinkend, dann wegen verzweifelung Schokolade, und alles was ich so am Strand gefunden hatte, Nichts, der einzige Kontakt den ich hatte, war als meine Fliege auf den Kopf von einer gerade fressenden gesunken ist ! würde diese Saison gerne mal wieder versuchen, fehmarn an meinem favoriten Strand, da werden sie sein, aber kann mir wer helfen was muss ich machen damit eine mal das Maul öffnet =D achja hab mal gesehn mit Maden, geht das?


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Gestern Abend 
konnte ich welche finden nicht viele 
schnell ne salat fliege drauf und los gings |bigeyes
auf einmal sah ich ein koffer von ca 70+ 
und was macht sie sie nimmt meine fliege :vik:meine erste meeräsche dachte ich mir 
was für ein drill sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt 
die ging ab wie popcorn 
nach ca 5 minuten war der spuk vorbei #q#q#q
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Oh Mann, und dann so ein Bomber! Pechvogel Du!

Mir stieg dafür gestern Abend ne Forelle nach nur 2 Sekunden an der Fliege aus. Der Haken von dem Mistding ist aber auch stumpf wie ... :r (ist keine von Deinen)!


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Oh Mann, und dann so ein Bomber! Pechvogel Du!
> 
> Mir stieg dafür gestern Abend ne Forelle nach nur 2 Sekunden an der Fliege aus. Der Haken von dem Mistding ist aber auch stumpf wie ... :r (ist keine von Deinen)!


 das wer auch der hammer wenn es meine fliege wer lg andre


----------



## scripophix (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Gestern Abend
> konnte ich welche finden nicht viele
> schnell ne salat fliege drauf und los gings |bigeyes
> auf einmal sah ich ein koffer von ca 70+
> ...





Verwendest du normale Haken?

Wenn ja: das ist nicht gut.

Mehr erzähle ich dir beim nächsten Treffen :m


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

HALLO 
ich habe gamakatzu haken den f314 
ich hab doch keine ahnung welche ich benutzen soll 
lg andre


----------



## scripophix (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

kurzer Schaft, breites Material, scharfe dünne Haken schlitzen im Drill aus


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*



scripophix schrieb:


> scharfe dünne Haken schlitzen im Drill aus


.....oder biegen auf |rolleyes

es gibt da 'ne ganze Menge sehr guter geeigneter Haken.
Muss auch nicht unbedingt ein Fliegenhaken sein


----------



## Thomas090883 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Neee...sondern Karpfenhaken von Owner...Nadelscharf....nicht zu dick..nicht zu dünn...und greifen auch beim harten Maul eines 43 Pfund Grasskarpfen!!!:m

Gruß Thomas


----------



## scripophix (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Ich hab mich nicht getraut das zu sagen |supergri... - ich benutze meist Karpfenhaken für die Multen... :g


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Moin,

auch eine Multe ist kein D-Zug! 

Jeder Haken, der nicht aufbiegt, so lange ein 25er Vorfach nicht reißt, biegt auch beim härtesten Meeräschendrill nicht auf. Und die Meisten trauen sich ja gar nicht, beim Drill die Rute richtig krumm zu machen ... 

Das Problem liegt eher an der hornigen Lippe der Meeräschen. Da dringt der Haken schlecht ein. Also einen beherzten Anhieb setzen und im Zweifelsfall den Widerhaken andrücken, damit der Haken leichter eindringen kann. Entgegen der allgemeinen Einschätzung fängt auch hier _barbless_ deutlich besser als _mit Angstbart_. 

Ich benutze den Mustad S 71 SSS in # 6 oder den VMC Saltwater Allround in # 6. Beide haben sich super bewährt.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Seriola (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Moinsen @ all!

Kommt keiner mehr zum Angeln oder sind die Zicken dieses Jahr weniger und später drann? Wie siehts aus rund um Fehmarn? Hätte wirklich gerne ein paar Infos, da ich in zwei Wochen für einige Tage auf die Insel will. 

Danke und TL,

Seriola


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Moin,




Seriola schrieb:


> Moinsen @ all!
> 
> Kommt keiner mehr zum Angeln oder sind die Zicken dieses Jahr weniger und später drann? Wie siehts aus rund um Fehmarn? Hätte wirklich gerne ein paar Infos, da ich in zwei Wochen für einige Tage auf die Insel will.
> 
> ...




Na ja, das Wetter war eben in letzter Zeit nicht gerade optimal zum Multenfischen. Sonnenschein und ruhiges Wasser machen es wesentlich einfacher, die Zicken zu finden. Außerdem sind sie dann meistens aktiver.


So wie heute:


































Etliche Fischkontakte und zwei Fische gelandet.


Viele Grüße!



Achim


----------



## Seriola (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Hey Achim, 

danke für die Infos und fettes Petri!! Wie bewertest Du die Menge/Größe zum Vorjahr/en? 

Grüße,

Seriola


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Moin,



Seriola schrieb:


> Hey Achim,
> 
> danke für die Infos und fettes Petri!! Wie bewertest Du die Menge/Größe zum Vorjahr/en?
> 
> ...


 
Danke für das Petri!

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Multen durchschnittlich im Lauf der Jahre größer geworden sind. Auch dieses Jahr sind wieder ein paar echte Klopper dazwischen. 

Ob es mehr oder weniger sind als die Jahre zuvor, kann ich nicht sagen. Zum einen überblicke ich hier nur einen reativ kleinen Küstenabschnitt, zum anderen sind die Fische gerade angekommen, und ich hatte aufgrund des Wetters noch nicht viel Gelegenheit, nach ihnen zu schauen.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Tomasz (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Sauberst:m.
Die Fliegenpeitsche biegt sich ja ordentlich|bigeyes.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## bamse34 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Moin Moin!

Wohl dem der Montags frei hat! Petri Achim!
Ich konnte mir heute Nachmittag ein wenig frei nehmen und muß sagen das war auch gut so.

Ich konnte 3 Meeräschen landen!

Die Fische waren heute in absoluter Höchstform und haben kaum "gezickt". Sie haben die Fliegen sehr aktiv genommen.
Ich habe noch etliche Fischkontakte und Sichtungen gehabt.

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Thomas090883 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Petri Achim und Bamse,

scheint ja einfacher zu sein als Meerforellenangeln:m.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

In Travemünde sind die Meeräschen auch schon angekommen, ein paar bis jetzt, kommen wohl noch mehr 

LG Svenno


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

geil sebastian #6hast dir ne neue rolle zugelegt |supergri
nächste woche gehts los lg andre


----------



## holgerson (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Ich war denn heute auch mal Zicken suchen hab Sie auch schnell gefunden. 
Aber mir war das Glück leider heute nicht gegeben eine zu überlisten. War aber sehr schön mal wieder in Badeshorts zu fischen, man kommt sich vor wie auf den Keys!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Moin Leute,

ich verbringe meine nächsten drei Wochen in meinem zweiten zu Hause (Fehmarn) und da das von einer Woche abgesehen Einzelurlaub ist, wollt ich mich auch der Angelei wieder mehr widmen als es während des Abis möglich war. Möchte auch gern mal wieder ne Multe fangen, kann aber (NOCH) nicht mit der Fliegenpeitsche  denkt ihr, ich könnte auch welche überlisten, wenn ich die fliegen gaaaanz sutsche hinter nem mini sbirolino herziehe??? Sollte ich die Fliege dann ohne Wirbel usw. ans Vorfach knoten?

Gruß


----------



## xfishbonex (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich verbringe meine nächsten drei Wochen in meinem zweiten zu Hause (Fehmarn) und da das von einer Woche abgesehen Einzelurlaub ist, wollt ich mich auch der Angelei wieder mehr widmen als es während des Abis möglich war. Möchte auch gern mal wieder ne Multe fangen, kann aber (NOCH) nicht mit der Fliegenpeitsche  denkt ihr, ich könnte auch welche überlisten, wenn ich die fliegen gaaaanz sutsche hinter nem mini sbirolino herziehe??? Sollte ich die Fliege dann ohne Wirbel usw. ans Vorfach knoten?
> 
> Gruß


 versuche es mit brot nicht die schöne art 
aber wenn man das nicht hinbekommt mit fliege 
suche die fische wenn du welche findes 
fütter sie an mit toast 
wenn du sie zum fressen bekommst 
kleine pose brot flocke drann hinhocken in die hose *******n und wenn sie beißt geht die post ab 
:qlg andre


----------



## jflyfish (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Hi XFB, ist das der Rat vom Fachmann? 
Sach mal Bone, fängst du soviel Multen wie Meerforellen, oder woher hast du die guten Tips? :g jfl --


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> versuche es mit brot nicht die schöne art
> aber wenn man das nicht hinbekommt mit fliege
> suche die fische wenn du welche findes
> fütter sie an mit toast
> ...




Auf Brot hab ich schonmal eine gefangen, das hat aber Wochen gedauert...  naja ich werde wohl beides probieren, wenn ne pose nicht stört tuts ein 10gr sbiro bestimmt auch nicht


----------



## djoerni (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

du kannst das Brot auch mit Lebensmittelfarbe grün einfärben. wirkt manchmal wunder


----------



## g€org (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Moin,
bin in 6 Wochen wie in den Sommern der vergangenen Jahren wieder auf der Sonneninsel Fehmarn und würde es endlich auch mal gerne probieren, eine Meeräsche ans Band zu bekommen#:
packe sowohl die Fliegen- als auch die Spinnrute+ Spiro ein und werde mal das ganze Köderspektrum durchprobieren.
Die Frage ist nur: Wo???
Könnt ihr mir zumindest ein paar Anhaltspunkte geben, an welchen Stränden/ Strandabschnitten oder Molen der Insel mit Fischen zu rechnen ist?

lg Georg


----------



## woern1 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Katharinenhof, Klausdorf, Staberdorf/Staberhuk, ev. auch Wallnau (je nach Badebetrieb), Marienleuchte zur Ostmole des Fährhafens hin (Ostmole besteht Betretungsverbot).


werner


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Moin Leute!

Irgendwie reizt mich das mit den Meeräschen auch, und da passt es ja irgendwie das ich kommende Woche zum Familienbesuch in Rostock bin.
Zu allererst: Lohnt es sich dort überhaupt auf Meeräschen?


----------



## Thomas090883 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Moin...oh ja Rostock lohnt sich...#h
Kannst den gesamten Stadthafen bis Warnemünde Fische finden.
Du brauchst für diesen Bereich aber eine Extrakarte..gibt es z.B. am Überseehafen bei der Shell-Tankstelle.

Tageskarte koste 3 EUR und Jahreskarte 20 EUR... glaub ich!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Boerni85 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

moin, ich bin den august über in kiel und hab gerade ein we dort verbracht. ganz schöne brummer schwimmen da rum... da ich noch überhaupt keine erfahrung hab, werd ich einfach mal alles was ich hier so gelesen habe ausprobieren.
fotos hab ich welche gemacht, leider is nich ganz so viel zu erkennen. ihr sollt sie trotzdem sehen 

entstanden sind die fotos an der seegartenbrücke


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Moin...oh ja Rostock lohnt sich...#h
> Kannst den gesamten Stadthafen bis Warnemünde Fische finden.
> Du brauchst für diesen Bereich aber eine Extrakarte..gibt es z.B. am Überseehafen bei der Shell-Tankstelle.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich doch schonmal richtig gut an#6

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen was für Gerät zum Einsatz kommt, ich muss ja die Brotflocke auch irgendwie raus bringen, sollte aber das Gerät nicht zu leicht wählen, hmm, ich denke da finde ich was|rolleyes


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Moin,


hier war heute mal wieder Multenwetter, und ich musste nicht arbeiten. Also Fliegenrute gepackt und ab in die Flats!

Die Multen waren gut drauf. Der erste gesichtete Fisch nahm vehement die Fliege. Leider habe ich ihn und den nächsten auch nach wenigen Sekunden verloren.

Nummer drei blieb aber hängen ...












Man beachte die anderen Meeräschen, die den Fisch die ganze Zeit begleiten!







Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Reverend Mefo (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Petri Achim,

An dem "Spot" (wenn ich das Foto richtig interpretiere) hast Du ja auch fast eine Multensichtungsgarantie, wenn das Wetter passt. |rolleyes

Ich war gestern an einer anderen Stelle, ohen Rute, nur so zum Baden. Und durch meine Polbrille konnte ich erkennen, dass die Brummer zwischen den Beinen der unwissenden Badenen rumkurvten und bis in den Ufersaum schwammen. Warum um alles in der Welt haben die Angst vor einer Flugschnur?


----------



## HD4ever (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

schöner Fang !
ich war gestern wieder in Travemünde .... unglaublich was da für Exemplare rumschwimmen |rolleyes
gestern nen Schwarm von 5-6 Exemplaren gesehen die garantiert alle um die 80cm lagen ...|bla:


----------



## scripophix (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*






Admins: Bild gehört mir...

Mehr im Bericht: Meeräschen in Sicht


----------



## bamse34 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Petri Achim!

Ich habe gestern auch eine erwischt! Jetz gehts nochmal schnell ans Wasser.

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## dino-xxl (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

moin!
bei mir vorm wohnwagen/strand kurz vor fehmarn sind jeden tag welche ,wenn das wetter ruhig ist sind die fast immer auf der selben stelle zu sehen !
stand auch schon x mal am strand um eine zu fangen ,bisher aber nix!
was für eine schnur habt als vorfach stärke schwimmend sinkend schwimmende fliegenschnur?
wird schon irre wenn ich  nur an die dinger denke!
und morgen/heute wird das wetter wohl auch gut und die sind bestimmt wieder da ,wie die letzten tage und jahre!
ist zufällig einer der so was mal zeigen kann wie son tier überlisten kann hier in der nähe (nur 10 min von heiligenhafen entfernt!)
allein mal ein drill von jemand anderes zu sehen wäre schon mal cool!
aber hier bin ich wohl der einzige i...t der es versucht !

danke und gruss  an alle!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Ich werde das am Wochenende mal im ganz grossen Stil angehen, vorausgesetzt, es ist einigermaßen Multenwetter! Hab immer noch die kleinen grünen Multenfusseln vom Bohnenfischer, dei noch nie das Wasser gesehen haben |supergri


----------



## xfishbonex (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

petri heil ihr beiden 
sebastian du stinkstiefel :q wann legen wir mal los wieder 
du weiß ja 
morgens #:nachmittags #gabends #:nachts :#2:und danach #u#u#uneben deiner frau pennen wir beide denn #6lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Gestern Abend bei schönstem Wetter erst einen Horni verloren, dann eine Meeräsche longlinereleased, und dann eine Trutte im Sprung vergeigt! War trotzdem schön #h


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

man o man da haste die ganze pallete gehabt |kopfkrat


----------



## Reverend Mefo (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Ja, und alle vergackt #q Der Leo hat noch gefehlt |supergri

Durfte jedenfalls endlich mal kurz das Gefühl erleben, wenn so ein gestreifter D-Zug am anderen Ende der Leine den Riemen auf die Orgel legt. Alter Schwede!

Trotzdem seltsam, 3 x zu Drillen und Schneider zu bleiben |kopfkrat


----------



## scripophix (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Durfte jedenfalls endlich mal kurz das Gefühl erleben, wenn so ein gestreifter D-Zug am anderen Ende der Leine den Riemen auf die Orgel legt. Alter Schwede!




Jo, allererste Klasse ist es bei denen, der Drill übertrifft eigentlich alles (gleicher Größe).

Und *legger* sind die ..... dranbleiben....


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Ja, und alle vergackt #q Der Leo hat noch gefehlt |supergri
> 
> Durfte jedenfalls endlich mal kurz das Gefühl erleben, wenn so ein gestreifter D-Zug am anderen Ende der Leine den Riemen auf die Orgel legt. Alter Schwede!
> 
> Trotzdem seltsam, 3 x zu Drillen und Schneider zu bleiben |kopfkrat


 hast du ein haken dran gehabt oder nur die federn |kopfkrat


----------



## deBoe (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*



HD4ever schrieb:


> schöner Fang !
> ich war gestern wieder in Travemünde .... unglaublich was da für Exemplare rumschwimmen |rolleyes
> gestern nen Schwarm von 5-6 Exemplaren gesehen die garantiert alle um die 80cm lagen ...|bla:



Kann ich nur bestätigen, war vor einer Woche in Travemünde an der Mole, rechts, meerseitig. Ganz vorne an den Steinbrechern schwimmen die dicken Meeräschen herum. Leider hatte ich keine Rute dabei, wäre bestimmt ein heißer Kampf geworden mit den Brummern.


----------



## der Rudi (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Hallo
komme gerade von einer "Erkundungstour" aus Schönhagen zurück.
Wenn ich sehe was da zwischen den Badegästen und den Buhnen an Meeräschen rumschwimmt,
wird es zeit das ich endlich das Fliegenfischen erlerne.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (23. August 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Moin,


die paar wenigen sonnigen Sonntage muß man natürlich ausnutzen!


Die Meeräschen zeigten sich, auch wenn sie ultra vorsichtig waren.

Aber es ging! Einen Fisch verloren, und einen Fisch nach heftigstem Drill etwa hundert Meter von der Anbißstelle entfernt gelandet.








Viele Grüße!



Achim


----------



## Reverend Mefo (23. August 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Ich glaube, ich muss bei Dir mal Fliegenpräsentationskurse nehmen. Ich habe es geschafft, einen ganzen Schwarm vom Biss abzuhalten ;+


----------



## xfishbonex (23. August 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

geiles foto :gvoll den ninja griff :qpetri heil zur algen fresse
lg andre


----------



## Marcus van K (24. August 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Ich habe es geschafft, einen ganzen Schwarm vom Biss abzuhalten ;+



Ich hau mich weg #r lol


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (24. August 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Moin,




Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Ich habe es geschafft, einen ganzen Schwarm vom Biss abzuhalten ;+



Damit bist du nicht allein. |wavey:

An den stark befischten Stellen sind die Multen inzwischen echt gnadenlos. Selbst eine drei Meter vor ihnen zärtlichst präsentierte Fliege läßt die Fische beleidigt abdrehen und in die offene See verschwinden. #d

Zicken eben!



Achim


----------



## bamse34 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Also ich muß mal was berichten! Vorgestern ging ich mit dem Belly auf dem Rücken an meinem Haustrand lang, da sehe ich einen großen Schwarm "Zicken" zwischen zwei Buhnen. Ich also ab ins Wasser und vorsichtig angepirscht.
Nach 2 Würfen ohne Reaktion höre ich vom Ufer wie ein Kerl seinen 2 Begleiterinnen erklärt:

"Nein der übt nur Auswerfen, hier vorne gibt es keine Fische."

Ich: " Ich brauche nicht üben ich kann das schon ganz gut. Wenn Sie meine Brille hätten würden sie sehen was hier für große Fische sind."

Er: " Na klar du Träumer"

drehte sich weg und entfernte sich nordicwalkender Weise!

Toll habe ich gedacht, so ernst nehmen dich die Leute also.
Aber in einem hatte er recht ich bin ein Träumer und träume von großen Meeräschen.

Gefangen habe ich übrigens keine der gut 30 Fische in dem Schwarm. Aber nur das zu schreiben finde ich zu langweilig.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## xfishbonex (27. August 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

na mein süssen 
wenn ich das gewesen wer mit mein sohn hätte ich dich noch mit steinen beschmissen :q:q:qkleiner träumer 
morgen gehts auf bachforellen mal #6meld mich


----------



## RibnitzerJung (12. September 2011)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (Sichtungen)2011*

Gestern beim Spazieren Zahlreiche meeräschen gesichtet... von der seebrücke aus.... sehen zwar klein aus, aber sie sind so ca 70 bis 80 cm... wenn das nächste mal kein wind ist bin ich mit belly vor ort!!!!! =)


----------

